# Axe Kicks in Karate?



## KTricic (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ve only recently started my karate training, earning my 6th kyu, but I have my first dan in tangsoo do and gongkwon yusul and my 2nd dan in TKD. I love using axe kicks in Taekwondo sparring but since transitioning to shotokan karate I notice no one throws it. So really my question is in regards to WKF competition. Would axe kicks score?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 24, 2017)

KTricic said:


> I’ve only recently started my karate training, earning my 6th kyu, but I have my first dan in tangsoo do and gongkwon yusul and my 2nd dan in TKD. I love using axe kicks in Taekwondo sparring but since transitioning to shotokan karate I notice no one throws it. So really my question is in regards to WKF competition. Would axe kicks score?



I would think they are, but if your opponent catches it it can lead to a easy sweep and ippon.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 24, 2017)

The only thing I can see that might cause it to be illegal is:

_Article 8, Category 2, Rule 9

Techniques, which by their nature, cannot be controlled for the safety of the opponent and dangerous and uncontrolled attacks._
_
http://www.hkkaratedo.com.hk/images/documents/2017/WKFCompetitionRules2017.pdf_


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Don't know but personally I wouldn't do those kicks anyway way to risky for me


----------



## DaveB (Dec 25, 2017)

Never sparred under wkf rules but normal Shotokan shobu ippon rules allow them so I'd be surprised if they weren't allowed.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Never seen an axe kick in goju ryu. As for competition I honestly have no clue if it would score well. Never been to a competition.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 27, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The only thing I can see that might cause it to be illegal is:
> 
> _Article 8, Category 2, Rule 9
> 
> ...



If you can't control the axe kick, the problem isn't with the kick, it's with the kicker.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 27, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> If you can't control the axe kick, the problem isn't with the kick, it's with the kicker.



Sometimes its not whether you can or not, but whether the people who write the rules believe the majority of the competitors can or can't.


----------

